# New on Netflix for November 2014



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*New on Netflix for November 2014*

November 1:
"Artifact"
"Babes In Toyland"
"Bali: Season 1"
"Hell is for Heroes"
"It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia: Season 9"
"Kingpin"
"Portlandia: Season 4"
"The Rocketeer"
"Trading Mom"
"Spike"
"Total Recall"

November 3:
"The Princess Diaries 2: Royal Engagement"

November 4:
"Altman"

November 5:
"Fading Gigolo"

November 6:
"Doug Benson: Doug Dynasty"

November 7:
"Virunga"

November 8:
"Louder Than Words"
"Nebraska"

November 10:
"Helix: Season 1"

November 11:
"Not Yet Begin the Flight"
"Quartet"

November 12:
"La Bare"

November 13:
"Small Town Santa"

November 14:
"Chelsea Peretti: One of the Greats"

November 15:
"Doc Martin Series 6"
"Sinbad: The Fifth Voyage"
"Trailer Park Boys Live At The North Pole"
"Wolfblood: Season 2"

November 16:
"Dream House"

November 19:
"Sabotage"

November 21:
"Lilyhammer: Season 3"

November 22:
"Ida"
"Nikita: Season 4"
"Snowpiercer"

November 23:
"Happy Christmas"

November 25:
"Beyond the Edge"
"Running from Crazy"
"War Story"

November 26:
"Bomb Girls: Season 3"
"VeggieTales in the House"

November 27:
"Bill Cosby 77"

November 29:
"The One I Love"
"Trailer Park Boys 3: Don't Legalize it"

November 30:
"About Cherry"
"The Grand Seduction"


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Mostly losers, although Cosby77 is bound to be a winner.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Mostly losers, although Cosby77 is bound to be a winner.


That is the same thing I was thinking as I read through the list..... No interest in any of the listed items except Bill Cosby....


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

Bill Cosby 77 will save me $80 if i want to see him next week in my city, hehe


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Go see him live.


----------



## wolvesjohnblack (Jan 25, 2008)

How's snowpiercer?


----------



## charlesh (Feb 17, 2007)

The Rocketeer is awesome!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Nebraska, Quartet, Doc Martin Season 6, and Cosby77 all look like winners to me. :righton:


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Nebraska is a great movie, and the only movie on the list that I would watch, if I hadn't already seen it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wolvesjohnblack said:


> How's snowpiercer?


Good, strange, but good. Gotta have a little patience, it gets better as it goes along.

Rich


----------

